# Today's harvest



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

The garden production is in full swing... How's yours doing?


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful, I enjoy seeing others people's harvest especially since mine was a bust. Too much rain and still coming down.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine did fairly well, lots of Squash, Cucumbers, onions, Tomatoes, Bean, peppers and Sunflowers. Corn was a bust.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grasshoppers, other bugs, and drought have done horrible things to our vegetable production.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

That's too bag they aren't doing great.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Our garden was decent for the most part, although for some reasons the tomatoes were a bust. Most of the people in this area have had similar results. We had a lot of rain earlier in the season which may explain this.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My garden was flooded out 

My berries and apples are looking good :flower:

My cherry tree gave me two cherries this year :congrat:

(My cherry tree is very young - planted last year)


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

NK, we got sick of loosing our garden to our periodic monsoons, so now we "hill" our plant rows, it also helps to get the soil temp up in the spring.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Enchant18 said:


> Beautiful, I enjoy seeing others people's harvest especially since mine was a bust. Too much rain and still coming down.


Yes that looks great, but like you we have had the longest period of rain in my well over 60 years of living.

3 months now has been rainy or cloudy. Still glad its not fires but it turned our garden into a jungle.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

stanb999 said:


> The garden production is in full swing... How's yours doing?


Looks great, mine not so much. :gaah:



LincTex said:


> Grasshoppers, other bugs, and drought have done horrible things to our vegetable production.


Bless your heart, hope the fires and draughts stop, that is worse than our never ending rain.



NaeKid said:


> My garden was flooded out
> 
> My berries and apples are looking good :flower:
> 
> ...


Ours too.



Tirediron said:


> NK, we got sick of loosing our garden to our periodic monsoons, so now we "hill" our plant rows, it also helps to get the soil temp up in the spring.


 We are putting ours in containers for the same reason. The tomatoes in the greenhouse in containers did great, but that's about it.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Tomatoes not so good.
Peppers,beans,garlic,onions, greens,horseradish,sunchokes,asparagus,mint,rosemary,blueberries,
raspberries,grapes did well.
Muscadines are still green,but full,pears, all did well.
Plums were fill of worms, nut trees did well.
Strawberries did okay.
Paw paw bloomed, but no fruit.:dunno:
Poke always does well, as does wild Garlic.vract:


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

crabapple said:


> Tomatoes not so good.
> Peppers,beans,garlic,onions, greens,horseradish,sunchokes,asparagus,mint,rosemary,blueberries,
> raspberries,grapes did well.
> Muscadines are still green,but fill,pears, all did well.
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of nut tree's did you plant? I've been wanting to put in a few but haven't had much luck finding a variety that is recommended for my area ( Northeast).


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

kodeman,
Most nut tree need 10-15 year to bare fruit, so the sooner you plant & the larger tree you plant the better off you will be.
I have Hickorys that are 60-100 years old, probably wild, not planted by men.
Black walnuts 25 years old.
I have one young butternut, the deer like the leaves, so if you plant one, put a fence around it.
I will be planting Hazel/Fillbert nut,Pecan & Almond this spring.
I may plant a English walnut, it may bare before I am in the compost pile.
I do not care for Chestnuts.
There is one Apricot that you can eat the seeds from, but all other Apricots seeds are poisonous.
The seeds look like Almonds or peach pits, I think they are in the same family.
Nut are a good meat substitute, high in protein & fat, store very well.
A good substitute for tree nuts (while you wait) is peanut, an annual that you can live on all winter.
There is meat too, but nut trees are almost free, after they reach 12 feet or more.
I am sure all preppers know this, but I love to talk about plants.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry Kodeman,
Here is a link
http://arnoldia.arboretum.harvard.e...2--nut-growing-in-the-northeastern-states.pdf
You can plant the same trees that I plant in the Southeast.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

crabapple said:


> Sorry Kodeman,
> Here is a link
> http://arnoldia.arboretum.harvard.e...2--nut-growing-in-the-northeastern-states.pdf
> You can plant the same trees that I plant in the Southeast.


Thanks crabapple, that was an interesting article. I was sorry to learn that it takes so long for these trees to produce nuts. Being 60, if I do put any in it will benefit my children more than my wife and I, but that's OK.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Kodeman,
You are 60, I am 52, so I know what you mean.
I have older trees, so I did a search for improved varieties.
http://www.starkbros.com/blog/how-many-years/
http://www.life123.com/home-garden/...spectacular-nut-trees-to-your-landscape.shtml
http://www.nutgrowers.org/experts.htm
These sites talk about having nut in less time then my older tree.
Good Luck.


----------

